# quicker than a 360 medina?



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

i was wondering if this was true. my friends told me that the goats are quicker off the line than a ferrari 360 medina. i have 1 or 2 of them in my city and was wondering if i came up to them how i would fare if they decided to race.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

2001 Ferrari 360 Spider F1 4.6 13.2
This is the stats I show on a 2001, 0 to 60 in 4.6 and 13. 2 in the 1/4. Below is a link from where I got the Info... http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I think it would be close, and probably come down to driver. You've got the Auto, so depending on how well the Ferrari shifts, you might take him. Let us know.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

socal gto said:


> i was wondering if this was true. my friends told me that the goats are quicker off the line than a ferrari 360 medina. i have 1 or 2 of them in my city and was wondering if i came up to them how i would fare if they decided to race.


wtf is a 360 medina? is that a funky cold medina? 

and where is the damned shift key?


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm almost positive he means a Ferrari 360 Modena.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> wtf is a 360 medina? is that a funky cold medina?


LOL!:lol:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

socal gto said:


> i was wondering if this was true. my friends told me that the goats are quicker off the line than a ferrari 360 medina. i have 1 or 2 of them in my city and was wondering if i came up to them how i would fare if they decided to race.


You would definitely not look like a loser. Just being able to keep up would be worth the look on the guys face that spent that kind of money.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Now this is a mean machine, I remember seeing this thing on T.V. 2002 Chevrolet Corvette (Lingenfelter 427 twin turbo) 1.97 9.24 0 to 60 in 1.97 and the 1/4 mile in 9.24.....


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't usually post kill stories, but when I was in the business district of Santa Clara, CA, I lined up with one of those new bright red Ferraris, probably a 360 modena. Kind of a young guy, I stared at him and got "the look" back. When the light turn green, he jumped and I started off kind of slow, not sure if he would tank it or not. I got on it as much as I could and ended up just pulling in front of him as we both merged onto the freeway a little bit up the road (last time I saw him was there, in my rear view).

Notes: It had been raining so the ground was wet, and the goat's heavier, hence more traction for me. Also, I had Yokohama Advan Neovas on. Fun.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh, yeah. you had those special tread/ply tire's specially made for your car. You can hold in turn 4, go around him in turn four,your tires will hold!!!!! lol/j/k


----------



## Focus Breaker (Apr 11, 2006)

You should be able to nail one off the line. Especially if it's one of those rich ass Chino Hills old men who can't drive for ****. Hey, remember that time you got smoked by that Ford Focus, Dan?:shutme

I'm at work, and I'm very bored.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Matched and staggered tires Cole


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

ha ha ha. that is funny because the way i remember it you rolled/ totaled your focus months before i got my gto. shoulnd't you change your name to focus smasher or totaler. hey go find tom and make fun of his gti that looks like a whistle on his forum. his name will probably involve tv's in the title or princess


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> wtf is a 360 medina? is that a funky cold medina?
> 
> and where is the damned shift key?


:lol: :lol: :lol: ... you never fail to make me laugh my ass off!!!!


----------



## Focus Breaker (Apr 11, 2006)

I bet his name's "Upside-Down LCD Screen Whistle" or "Rollin on Dubs (Widescreens, that is)"

Still bored at work


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> wtf is a 360 medina? is that a funky cold medina?
> 
> and where is the damned shift key?


Medina is a city in Saudi Arabia. It's one of the holy cities of Islam (which one isn't). 
Because of the local's passion for driving and bombs, a certain manuever has become known as a 360 Medina.


You load up a Mercedes S Class with C4 until the springs sag
You point the sucker at any foreign embassy or gathering of infidels
You wind out the engine and pop it into gear
Just before you hit the embassy gates/unclean ones, you jerk the wheel to the east and yank the emergency brake
Just as you complete a full rotation, you hit the detonator

That's a 360 Medina!!!  

Caution, practicing the 360 Medina is tough. You need to get it right the first time.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I guess it depends if the modena is stick or paddle shift. I've driven a modena paddle shift and it felt like an eternity between shifts. I was impressed at all . The 550 maranello on the other hand is crazy insanely naked in church fast. ps: if you can get traction.:cool


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

My sister just got rid of her 360, but not before I taught her a lesson.

Lesson: Just because it cost lots of money (almost 200K) doesn't mean it is invincible. Hard to beat a good running small block!! Of course having my supercharger doesn't hurt either :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> Medina is a city in Saudi Arabia. It's one of the holy cities of Islam (which one isn't).
> Because of the local's passion for driving and bombs, a certain manuever has become known as a 360 Medina.
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :rofl: 

_Jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaad!_

speaking of jihad im seriously considering going on an internet jihad against those who think that they are far too busy to use punctuation or capitalization or anything because i instantly subtract 50 iq points from anyone who posts like that


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> :lol: :rofl:
> 
> _Jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaad!_
> 
> speaking of jihad im seriously considering going on an internet jihad against those who think that they are far too busy to use punctuation or capitalization or anything because i instantly subtract 50 iq points from anyone who posts like that


:lol: :lol: 
I know that must have killed you to type, I can just picture you sweating as you type that crap!:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

2003 360 medina










ur nott kyddyng that luks fast


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> 2003 360 medina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

funky cold medina


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> funky cold medina


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Oh, yeah. you had those special tread/ply tire's specially made for your car. You can hold in turn 4, go around him in turn four,your tires will hold!!!!! lol/j/k


I don't get it. :seeya:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I don't get it. :seeya:


u dont get it becuz u have 2 mani iq poynts and thoze poynts get in teh way of teh funnay lol/j/k/etc


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I don't get it. :seeya:


please tell me you're joking


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

hey groucho i didn't think that this was the hookt on fonix forum so cut me a little slack i calls em as i hears em and if spelling was such an issue i would really double check your posts :shutme


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

socal gto said:


> hey groucho i didn't think that this was the hookt on fonix forum so cut me a little slack i calls em as i hears em and if spelling was such an issue i would really double check your posts :shutme


its not a phonix phorum and i realize tipos happen but gee it would be nice if peeple wood just taik the tym to use english so that reeding posts doesn't inflict pain on the reeder but oh well i chuse to go after thees posts now becaws this is a internet message bored not text messajing and you can edit them or did you not know that oh a neet thing is also kalled the shift key so tell me how did you get a car sinse u r obviously only seven yeers old


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

socal gto said:


> hey groucho i didn't think that this was the hookt on fonix forum so cut me a little slack i calls em as i hears em and if spelling was such an issue i would really double check your posts :shutme


its not a phonix phorum and i realize tipos happen but gee it would be nice if peeple wood just taik the tym to use english so that reeding posts doesn't inflict pain on the reeder but oh well i chuse to go after thees posts now becaws this is a internet message bored not text messajing and you can edit them or did you not know that oh a neet thing is also kalled the shift key so tell me how did you get a car sinse u r obviously only seven to eight maibee yeers old


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Itsezerifuleveowthespases.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

All right, that's enough you elitist thugs! 

Leave the illiterate alone. You're ruining my fun. Don't make them all self-conscious and introspective about their writing. I won't be able to rely on cheap shots about their literacy to shut them up. And it always works beautifully to end an argument with the trailerbonics crowd.

Damn, next you'll be attacking their reasoning and then......well, soon there'll be nothing left.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

big wurds maik my hed feel funny


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

spoken like a true tard


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

socal gto said:


> spoken like a true tard


:lol: :lol: :cheers :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

socal gto said:


> spoken like a true tard


OUCH!
Bob, you gonna let the newb get away with that?:rofl:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> OUCH!
> Bob, you gonna let the newb get away with that?:rofl:



eye don noe eye mean if u post lyk he doze its hard werk it must be tuff 2 be part of the plastik helmet brigaid if eye wuz smartt i cood post sumthign like wing nut



Wing_Nut said:


> All right, that's enough you elitist thugs!
> 
> Leave the illiterate alone. You're ruining my fun. Don't make them all self-conscious and introspective about their writing. I won't be able to rely on cheap shots about their literacy to shut them up. And it always works beautifully to end an argument with the trailerbonics crowd.
> 
> Damn, next you'll be attacking their reasoning and then......well, soon there'll be nothing left.


wing nut is verry verry smart


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> eye don noe eye mean if u post lyk he doze its hard werk it must be tuff 2 be part of the plastik helmet brigaid if eye wuz smartt i cood post sumthign like wing nut
> 
> 
> 
> wing nut is verry verry smart


:lol: :lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

This thread hurts my head.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> This thread hurts my head.


I think this is GREAT...... No one is safe from someone else's opinion. Don't hold it in cause you'll fart and we will smell it...


----------

